
The dating game - jakobsbiz
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-35548475
======
aram
The page contains only the link to another article; you should have used that
one instead:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-2e3f0042-75f6-4bd1-b...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-2e3f0042-75f6-4bd1-b4fe-9056540c65f8)

